# Odeur



## Panpan33 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, c’est une question qui va vous sembler bizarre mais s’il vous plaît.. merci de me répondre. J’ai 23 ans d’ancienneté, je suis à 4 ans de la retraite.. c’est la 1ere fois qu’un parent me reproche de sentir trop le parfum.. je précise que dès le début contrat, la maman m’a demandé de ne pas utiliser d’aérosole pour les toilettes car nocife pour le bébé (5 mois).. j’ai donc arrêté les senteurs maisons.. aujourd’hui, la maman de la petite a estimé que sa fille sentait trop le parfum.. à part mon savon, je ne met pas de parfum.. donc jusqu’où les parents peuvent rentrer dans votre intimité ?? Je n’ai jamais eu AUCUN PARENT qui ne m’ai dit que leur enfant sentait trop bon et que c’était dangereux pour leur santé.. j’ai envie d’arrêter mais est-ce un motif valable ?? Je commence un contrat de 3 ans qui part déjà de travers.. vivement la retraite progressive.. encore 3 ans.. je changerai de métier..
Bon courage aux collègues.. métier de plus en plus difficile


----------



## Caro35 (16 Septembre 2022)

Il n’y a pas de motif valable ou non valable. C’est plutôt à elle de mettre fin au contrat si elle ne peut pas vous sentir (jeu de mots).
Peut-être qu’elle n’aime pas sentir une autre odeur sur son bébé parce qu’elle s’en veut de ne pas passer autant de temps que vous avec son enfant.
Entre nous, j’utilise toujours un aérosol pour mes toilettes, je n’asperge pas les petits avec …
Heureusement qu’elle ne vous dit pas que son bébé sent mauvais 😅


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Les parents sont de plus en plus sensibilisé à la pollution intérieure, dans les maison, du aux différents produits d'hygiène utilisés et c'est une bonne chose....maintenant un bébé de 5 mois n'a rien à faire dans les toilettes donc le parent exagère un peu. Maintenant pour le parfum, je serai cash avec la maman et je lui dirai que je n'en mets pas ....que j'utilise un savon qui sent bon puisqu'apparemment, elle le confond avec une odeur de parfum ....que je ne vais pas cesser de me laver juste pour que son bébé ne prenne pas l'odeur de savon.et que si son enfant sent mon odeur c'est plutôt un gage que je m'en occupe et que je l'ai dans les bras.....
Si vous voyez que ce sera compliqué avec cette maman, je serai vous je me mettrai déjà en recherche d'un nouveau contrat et je dirai à la maman qu'au vu que ça commence déjà avec des points de désaccords, il faudrait peut être réfléchir à si l'on continue ensemble pour l'inciter à vous licencier.....


----------



## Griselda (16 Septembre 2022)

Je comprends ta question.

Alors oui de plus en plus on s'interroge, du point de vue écologique mais aussi de la santé de chacun et en particulier des bébés de tout ce qui pourrait être nocif. Il y a 20 ou 30 ans on pouvait acheter des parfums pour bébé, ce qui aujourd'hui questionnerait beaucoup, n'est ce pas?! Quel intérêt pour un bébé de porter du parfum? Sentir bon devrait être uniquement le résultat d'une bonne hygiène.
Partant de là on pourrait extrapoler et se demander s'il n'est pas nocif pour un tout petit que d'être en contact avec quelqu'un qui porte du parfum?
Mais tu dis ne pas porter du parfum. Donc pas d'inquiétude la dessus. 
Possible que l'odeur de ton savon est si radicalement différente de celle du savon de Maman que ça lui saute au nez? Pour autant est ce nocif pour l'enfant?
A moins que sous des dehors "ecolo-truc-nature" ce qui pose problème est beaucoup plus "animal" que ça: Maman a du mal avec l'idée que SON bébé porte l'odeur de sa Nounou plutôt que celle de sa Maman?
Que faire alors?
Montrer patte blanche en lui assurant que ton savon est respectueux de la santé des bébés.
Si elle insiste, lui dire gentiment que ça te laisse perplexe car quand vous vous êtes rencontrées tu te lavais déjà avec ce savon et ça n'avait pas eut l'air d'être un problème. Qu'elle a le droit de préférer une AM qui sera en accord avec elle concernant l'utilisation de tel ou tel savon et autres, chercher une AM qui comme elle sera particulièrement attachée à l'écologie et la nature. Qu'elle a donc le droit si elle le souhaite de rompre le contrat, sans avoir à indiquer un motif, dans le respect du préavis.

Si tu as envie d'arrêter, sache que oui tu en as parfaitement le droit aussi et tu n'as pas à t'en justifier non plus, tant que tu respecte le préavis s'il y en a un. Toutefois il est bon que tu sache que si c'est toi qui romps le contrat tu auras une suspension de tous tes droits chômage durant minimum 4 mois, si financièrement tu est ric rac mieux vaut ne pas avoir besoin d'ARE, donc avoir trouvé d'abord un remplaçant.

Tu peux aussi, en toute bienveillance et transparence expliquer gentiment à ce PE que tu as le sentiment qu'elle se soit trompée en te choisissant (et vice versa) puisqu'elle a des remarques à te faire, voudrait modifier ta façon de faire et d'être, jusqu'au choix de ton savon personnel. Que ça te semble être de mauvaises bases pour une bonne collaboration et donc pas dans l’intérêt de cet enfant. Que tu souhaites l'informer que tu cherches un autre contrat pour la remplacer pour lui permettre de chercher elle aussi une autre AM qui lui corresponde mieux et éventuellement ne pas se retrouver le bec dans l'eau. Que si elle a trouvé en premier elle pourra sans difficulté prendre la décision de rompre ton contrat avant que tu ne démissionne. Informe la que la procédure avec une AM est très simplifiée, contrairement au salarié lambda, ce qui pourra l'aider à prendre la bonne décision.


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Le festival caro35 continue. Quel feu d'artifice. ... Si elle ne peut pas vous sentir ... 😂 Bref ... Encore heureux qu'elle ne se plaigne pas de votre mauvaise odeur. Enfin c'est un peu culotté quand même. Une autre odeur que la sienne sur son enfant la dérange peut être. Enfin, elle n'a pas à vous reprocher de vous laver, pour vous reprocher ensuite j'en suis certaine de sentir mauvais si il vous prenait l'envie étrange d'arrêter tout geste d'hygiène suite à ses remarques. Car cette maman a l'air d'avoir un nez très aiguisé.  Oui, pour moi ça frise l'ingérence, mais on est en plein dans le manque de savoir vivre et la bêtise. Restez comme vous êtes et ne vous mettez pas la rate au court bouillon pour cela. J'imagine le courrier de licenciement si elle écrit retrait de l'enfant pour cause du trop d'hygiène, de la trop bonne odeur de l'ass mat et de son savon 🤔🥴 
En tout cas, n'hésitez pas si une nouvelle proposition d'accueil se présente à tirer votre révérence et à partir comme une reine dans un doux sillon de parfum. 😉


----------



## kikine (16 Septembre 2022)

mdr elle bien bonne celle là....
bon perso je ne mets que très rarement du parfum aussi ayant un odorat hyper sensible cela me gêne
si vous n'en mettez pas ben je vois pas trop quoi faire...
si la maman vous en reparle dites lui simplement que vous ne mettez pas de parfum et que vous ne comptez pas arrêter de vous laver ainsi que votre linge (si ça se trouve c'est l'odeur de lessive ou de soupline qu'elle sent sur vous)
bref perso je l'enverrais paître en lui disant qu'effectivement si vous ne pouvez pas supporter mon odeur libre à vous de chercher une autre am qui sentira ce que vous voulez


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour alors là on touche le fond !!! c'est à elle de vous licencier et d'aller voir ailleurs et chercher une ass mat qui sentira mauvais !!! bref la connerie de cette maman est à vomir !!! perso je ne mets plus rien dans mes WC car interdit par la PMI j'ai juste une boite avec mèche au dessus de mon placard comme parfum d'ambiance qui ne sent vraiment pas bcq ... et tout l'hiver avec le COVID j'ai mis des huiles essentielles dans mon entrée et aération juste avant l'arrivée de mes PE je n'ai jamais eu de réflexions ou alors ils ont eu l'intelligence de ne rien dire !!! bref c'est du grand n'importe quoi !!! restez avec votre savon et basta ne lui répondez même plus vous n'avez pas à vous justifier ... pas contente elle vous licencie et c'est tout et si demande par chez vous voyez à trouver un autre contrat si intenable pour vous ...


----------



## mamytata (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les filles.

Et bien moi c'est le contraire. C'est moi qui ai du mal avec les parfums.

Certains parents, hommes comme femmes, mettent du parfum à outrance et bien sur l'enfant en est imprégné, ce qui me dérange beaucoup.

J'en arrive à avoir des maux de tête tellement certains parfums sont fort.

Je trouve ça très désagréable.


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Elle serait mal barrée avec moi cette maman 
Je suis une fan de parfums 
Je pense en avoir une bonne vingtaine 
Et je me parfume chaque matin 

Et au contraire les mamans me disent souvent que je sens super bon 😋 

Tout ceci cache autre chose de bien plus profond


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

C'est pas parce qu'on travaille chez nous que l'on doit ressembler à une Marie souillon et sentir le transpiration 

Moi je m'apprête chaque matin
Coiffée maquillée cucul propre et parfumée 
Bah oui je suis une femme qui prend soin d'elle et j'en suis très fière


----------



## Caro35 (16 Septembre 2022)

Très important le cucul propre 🤓
Tu utilises un bidet ?


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Non pas de bidet 
Mais j'ai des toilettes avec jet d'eau intégrer 
1 petit pour nettoyer le cucul 💩
1 plus grand pour les filles je vous fais pas de dessin 😂

C'est très important l'hygiène intime


----------



## Caro35 (16 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait d’accord 👍


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Moi qui ne sort même pas chercher mon courrier devant la maison sans être lavée, habillée  je n'irai même pas en pyjama ou peignoir, parfumée, pas question d'accueillir mes employeurs et leurs enfants autrement que propre et  bien apprêtée. Quand à mon hygiène intime, elle restera intime mais je vous rassure je maîtrise 😁😉


----------



## Ladrine 10 (16 Septembre 2022)

Moi un jour on m'a fait la réflexion que le sac a langer sentais l'odeur de mon bourguignon 😵
Mdr bin oui il avait mijoter une bonne partie de lapm 
Du coup une bonne odeur dans la maison 😁
En même temps c'est la preuve que leur progéniture ne mange pas des boîtes
C'est parents arrivent toujours à nous surprendre


----------



## Caro35 (16 Septembre 2022)

Ah par contre j’ai eu des sacs à langer qui sentaient hyper mauvais 🐽🤢
Du coup, je les mettais dehors à prendre l’air


----------



## Ariv42 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Lors d'une conférence de Jean Epstein il nous disait que le bébé prend l'odeur de sa maman quand il est tout petit et lorsqu'il est gardé il "prend " l'odeur de celle qui le garde et cela peut déranger la maman, elle ne reconnaît plus l'odeur de son bébé et ne peut plus sentir la "nounou "
Cela peut être une explication....


----------



## Caro35 (16 Septembre 2022)

Ariv42, tu es vraiment allé à une conférence de Jean Epstein ?
Il est mort en 1953 🧐


----------



## Caro35 (16 Septembre 2022)

Mais en tous cas cette explication sur l’odeur me convient tout à fait.


----------



## Chouchou301 (16 Septembre 2022)

@Caro35 le Jean Epstein, psychologue (sur google) peut-être...


----------



## Petuche (16 Septembre 2022)

Alors là c'est la première fois que j'entends ça 🤔.  Moi le matin c'est douche, de et je finis par une touche de parfum, c'est plus fort que moi si je ne m'en mets pas j'ai l'impression qu'il me manque quelque chose. Personne ne m'a fait une réflexion jusqu'à maintenant.  Non mais c'est quoi ça ?. Déjà on travaille chez nous donc on ne peut pas faire ce que l'on veut, pas de parfum d'intérieur, pas de ceci  pas de cela.... on a quand même le droit de se parfumer!! En plus là c'est du savon... surtout ne change rien, tu es chez toi c'est ta vie, ton savon ... C'est vrai que maintenant il existe des savons qui ne sentent rien mais rien!! Et ben moi je peux pas, j'aime quand ça sent bon. .. Tout comme j'aime l'odeur d'un bébé quand il sent bon. Souvent le matin les petits arrivent avec l'odeur du,parfum de maman ou l'après rasage de papa, et bien moi j'aime ça !,


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

Jusqu'à il y a un mois et bien j'avais mon bidet et bien utile assmatzam pour le culcul mais aussi pour me trampouiller les pieds !!! mon mari m'a refait une super SDB et il n'a pas pu retrouver sa place dommage mais mon culcul est qd même lavé !!! 😅et perso j'adore mettre une touche de parfum le matin souvent à la vanille car j'adore cette odeur tout dépend de mon humeur en fait !!! mais qu'on m'interdise quoi que soit chez moi et ben il ou elle n'est pas encore né !!! bien assez des "ordres" de la PMI si en plus il faut ceux des PE c'est du grand n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Lijana (16 Septembre 2022)

et bah cela peut arriver de ne pas supporter les parfums. C'est mon cas et c'est moi qui demande aux parents de ne pas mettre aux enfants. et d'éviter la soupline aux lavage.


----------



## Lijana (16 Septembre 2022)

Étant allergique à beaucoup des choses, l'odeur des parfum me fait pleurer, nez qui coule toute la journée


----------



## Ariv42 (16 Septembre 2022)

Rebonjour
En effet je suis tres vieille (avant 1953)
Non sans blague


----------



## Ariv42 (16 Septembre 2022)

Voici une partie de sa biographie


----------



## Caro35 (16 Septembre 2022)

Tu me rassures sur ton âge 😅
En effet, j’en entends parler en formation.


----------



## Tatayoyo (16 Septembre 2022)

Ici c'est mooi qui est du mal avec les odeurs des parfums étant migraineuse. Le matin c'est papa qui m amene une petite toute imprégnée de son parfum à lui. J avoue j'ai du mal... J ouvre la fenêtre après sa venue et voilà


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Non ne vous justifiez de rien, c,est du grand n'importe quoi de devoir indiquer avec quel savon gel douche on se lave !  Et puis quoi encore ?

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette bonne femme ?

GRISELDA là dessus franchement je ne suis pas de ton avis !

Là c'est personnel et discriminatoire de surcroît ! 


Et j'utilise une lotion hydratante peau sèche,  je vais devoir changer de marque car l'odeur ne plait pas à maman ? 

Nul. 

Non, je ferais même l'inverse, pschitt pschitt  juste avant l'arrivée  de madame ! 

Rien à justifier DU TOUT !


----------



## Griselda (16 Septembre 2022)

Bon on extrapole. 
Cette Maman ne dit pas que l'AM ne doit pas se laver, ouf! 
Elle dit juste être ennuyée par le fait que son bébé porte alors l'odeur de Nounou sur elle, preuve que le parfum de ce savon est fort, selon elle. N'est pas rassurée car elle craint une toxicité pour son bébé.
C'est son droit de le penser. 
Mais elle ne peut affirmer que le parfum de ce savon serait toxique donc non elle ne peut pas exiger que sa Nounou en change pour un savon sans parfum. 
Et si c'est sa conviction tout de même il faut alors l'encourager à trouver une AM qui dès le départ souhaite pour elle même se laver avec un savon sans parfum. 
Cette Maman peut par exemple avoir des conviction écolo-truc et préférer que Nounou ne se lave qu'avec des produits bio, pour ne prendre aucun risque (selon elle) pour son bébé mais dans ce cas elle a plus vite fait de trouver l'AM qui a la même conviction car que se passera t il si l'autre Famille souhaite au contraire une AM qui sente fort le parfum de son savon car ils aiment avoir la preuve qu'elle s'est bien savonnée? 
Nous sommes multi employeurs, voilà pourquoi c'est davantage aux Familles de se reconnaître dans notre façon de faire plutôt que le contraire. 
Il est utopique de vouloir modifier l'AM après coup.
Il n'y a pas de jugement de valeur, juste à être en harmonie... ou un esprit assez ouvert pour accepter les différences.
Je pense sincèrement que si ça ne peut être entendue par ce PE, oui cette collaboration part mal.


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Je trouve que les parents veulent de plus en plus  rentrer dans notre intimité et nous dicter ce que l'on a le droit de faire ou pas

Merde on est chez nous quand même 
Dès lors que nous ne mettons pas la santé des enfants en danger il est or de question d'accepter toutes les demandes farfellues


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Griselda si c'est le cas et que c'est un critère déterminant et non négociable pour le parent employeur, il convient qu'il l'évoque avant la signature du contrat et que ce sujet n'arrive pas comme un cheveu sur la soupe après des jours, des semaines ou des mois d'accueil.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Septembre 2022)

Non, stop, dire à l'am que son bb sent trop le savon ou le parfum de l'assistante maternelle c'est carrément intrusif, voire limite insultant. 
C'est la mode en ce moment des parents soit disants écolos respectueux des machins trucs etc.

Le savon de Marseille je trouve que ça sent aussi.
Arrêtons de trouver des justificatifs à l'impolitesse ! On est écolos, vegans, etc, donc normal d'être impolis ?
Et d'imposer sa vision aux autres ?

Vision qui n'est qu'un retour au naturel, qui existait bien avant la naissance de cette maman ! 

Qui je suis sûre à le dernier smartphone à la mode...pcchh...

Cette maman est simplement jalouse. Faut pas chercher plus loin.


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Tu as complètement raison métal 

C'est ce que je disais juste avant 
La raison de cette remarque est bien plus profonde qu'une histoire de parfum 

Cette maman ne supporte sans doute pas que #SON BÉBÉ# sente l'odeur d'une parfaite étrangère 

Comme si c'était un marquage de sa personne sur ce bébé et fait intentionellement de la part de l'am 

Franchement je me demande où on va ????? 
Cette maman n'est sûrement pas prête à lâcher prise totalement et à faire confiance à son AM

Je ne pourrai en aucun cas travailler de la sorte


----------



## Perlimpimpine (16 Septembre 2022)

Encore une qui veut savoir ce qui se passe chez sa nounou ! D'abord un truc anodin, puis un peu moins etcetc ....
Je trouve que certains parents sont de plus en plus intrusifs. Moi pareil, douche, coiffure, maquillage et parfum tous les matins. Je préfère mon odeur à celle du petit dont je m'occupe qui ne prend un bain qu'une ou deux fois par semaine. Je vous laisse imaginer l'odeur (il a 15 mois pour info...)😵‍💫🥴


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Je pense que peu importe l'odeur de la nounou, de son savon ....cette maman au travers de cela dit autre chose....elle dit qu'elle à l'impression que son bébé ne lui appartient plus ...si tenté qu'un enfant puisse appartenir à ses parents....
Une conversation de fond doit avoir lieu car si cette maman se permet déjà ce genre de réflexion ou d'exigence, ça risque de s'accentuer au fil du temps si l'AM ne cadre pas les choses. 
Elle peut lui dire qu'elle entends qu'il n'est pas facile de confier son enfant, de devoir faire confiance à quelqu'un que l'on ne connait pas encore bien mais qu'il y a des limites à tout. Et que là précisément les limites sont atteintes donc soit la maman revoit sa façon d'aborder les choses, soit il faudra qu'elle trouve une AM qui partage intégralement sa façon de faire et je lui souhaite bon courage car quand bien même elle trouverait une nounou qui se lave avec un savon sans parfum, celle ci serait libre par la suite de changer de marque de savon ou gel douche et ce sans avoir lui rendre des comptes .... Mais je ne crois pas que l'odeur de la nounou soit le vrai sujet ...il doit y avoir autre chose derrière tout ça


----------



## Petuche (16 Septembre 2022)

Complètement d'accord, pour moi cette maman va trop loin.  Je suis certaine qu'elle se pomponne le matin et qu'elle met fonds de teint et tout ce qui s'en suit... on a encore le droit de choisir nos produits cosmétiques... Alors pareil pour le shampoing, peut être qu' il ne faut pas se laver les cheveux parceque ça sent. Pour ma part je ne changerai rien. Bientôt on va nous  dire comment nous habiller ... Et puis quoi encore ! Que l'on porte l'odeur du savon ou du parfum ne nous empêche en rien de bien nous occuper des petits que l'on accueil. Franchement moi à la place de panpan je chercherai un autre contrat.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22 je ne gaspille pas ma salive à discuter ou me justifier de quoi que ce soit avec cette personne ! elle n'est pas contente des services de son ass mat et bien elle la licencie ! ou alors ? tiens une idée de génie elle lui offre le même parfum que le sien !!! ainsi son bébé aura la même odeur qu'elle et non celui de l'ass mat ... mais je m'égare et ne fait ABSOLUMENT aucun effort pour cette bonne femme 😏! qu'elle garde elle-même son bébé ...


----------



## Griselda (16 Septembre 2022)

Je pense aussi qu'il est dommage de ne pas s’être rendu compte avant que ça pouvait être un sujet.
Quoi qu'il arrive, bien sur que je n'accepterais pas de changer de savon pour plaire au nez de mon PE, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. Mais je lis des réponses qui s'insurgent en disant qu'il n'est pas question d'arreter de se laver pour elle: ce n'est pas la demande de ce PE!
J'essaie de comprendre ce qui motive une telle demande, même si elle n'est pas admissible. C'est pourquoi je conseillerai à cette Maman de trouver une autre AM. Que je conseille à notre collègue de trouver un autre PE car oui ça part mal, je le crains.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

Griselda c'est quoi la demande de cette maman ???


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (16 Septembre 2022)

moi c’est la petite qui sentait le parfum 
certains matins j’ouvrais la fenêtre de la salle de jeux 

je me mets une eau de toilette «  spécial travail «  😂 en semaine 

et parfum pour mon temps perso


----------



## Panpan33 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, je viens de lire tous vos commentaires et je vous remercie sincèrement. J’ai appelé la PMI qui m’a confirmé vos dires. La maman n’est pas prête à lâcher son enfant (même si c’est le 2eme enfant, c’est une petite fille et le 1er un garçon). J’ai donc pris à part le papa qui est venu pour la 1ere fois chercher la petite et il m’a confirmé que l’odeur était très forte. Je lui ai dit qu’il était impossible pour moi de changer mon odeur corporelle car mon travail consiste avant tout à être une bonne assistante maternelle, que le bien-être de l’enfant était ma priorité mais que je m’étais sentie lol mal à l’aise de m’entendre à 57 ans et 24 ans d’ancienneté que je sentais trop fort le parfum et que je voudrais qu’il ait une conversation avec son épouse, qu’ils ont le droit de s’être trompés et de chercher une autre nounou qui correspondrait à leur mode de vie.. réponse ce week-end. Dommage, la petite est adorable mais après 3 semaines de début contrat comment tenir 3 ans si les odeurs de repas l’hiver (peut-être) vont les déranger. Je voulais vous remercier TOUTES pour avoir pris le temps de me répondre..  bon courage à toutes - Panpan 🥰


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Panpan tu as été très professionnelle dans ta démarche. Certaines demandes des parents ne peuvent et n'ont pas à être satisfaites. Tu es restée telle que tu es et telle que ces parents t'ont rencontré. A eux de savoir ce qui est essentiel pour eux entre le bien être de leur enfant et leur sensibilité olfactive dirons nous. 
Tiens nous au courant de la suite. 
Et bonne chance pour la suite. 🍀


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Tant que ça ne sent pas « la merde » 🤮🤣👋🙌


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

En ce moment justement je me dis qu’il faut que je m’en mette + souvent car les parfums ne se gardent pas éternellement 

Donc allez hop mon parfum préféré 😉


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Journée festival du bon mot aujourd'hui entre caro35 et Chantou. 
🏆😂


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Septembre 2022)

Re, honteux. C'est littéralement honteux.

En plus le père se permet de s'urrenchérir. Pauvres chous.... 

Il n'y a qu'eux que çà dérange. Vivement qu'ils se barrent en fait.


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Moi j’ai toujours aimé les parfums … un peu fort … mais délicieux … 

J’ai attrapé mon mari avec un parfum qui n’existe plus d’ailleurs « carnet de bal » de chez Revillon … à tomber les mecs 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Angèle 

Un parfum peut sentir tout à fait différemment en fonction de sa propre peau.

Très difficile de trouver un parfum qui convient.


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Je vois que @Chantou1 et @GénéralMétal1988  sont en forme aujourd'hui 🤣🤣🤣 je rigole bien avec vos posts, vous arriveriez à remonter le moral à un grand dépressif à coup sûr 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

OK Chantou alors le parfum de cette dame n'aurait pas le même "rendu" sur moi et bien une bonne raison de l'envoyer paître ...


----------



## NounouNat2 (16 Septembre 2022)

Tatayoyo, vous êtes migraineuse ? Ma fille aussi, elle peut en avoir toutes les semaines quelques fois. Le neurologue qui la suit, ne lui donne que de l'ibuprofène (qui ne lui fais rien d'ailleurs en cas de crise), il considère qu'elle est trop jeune pour prendre des triptans,  avez-vous un traitement ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Misère pour me sentir propre après la douche c'est deo et oh horreur ....une touche de parfum.
Alors la maman qui veut que l'on joue a se renifler. Elle dit que le bb sent ton parfum ok. Elle n'aime pas .quand elle te le dit tu renifles bien bb tu constates bb sent bon .puis tu renifles bien la maman tu grimaces un peu et tu dis .j'aime pas trop votre odeur vous sentez quoi ?
Par contre interdit de jouer au chien renifleur on ne se sent pas les fesses pour se dire bonjour.il y a des limites au jeu du tu sens quoi?
Bon weekend


----------



## nounoucat1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Ok Chantou parlons en .quand tu as un groupe de 3 il y a souvent un petit malin qui va faire caca quand tu échanges avec un parent et qui répand une douce ambiance merdique! L'avantage l'odeur abrége la transmission.
Pire au Rpe tu as un groupe de chieurs potentiels quand un léger ou lourd parfum de crotte embaume l'air .alors tu as des nounous qui attrapent leurs petits et reniflent la couche ouf ce n'est pas le mien. On ne leur a pas appris que renifler les fesses ce n'est pas bien veillant. 
Bonne nuit j'aime la brume d'oreiller on n'en trouve pas partout?


----------



## Ysnoa (16 Septembre 2022)

Nounounat2 si son neurologue ne fait pas plus d'essais que ça tournez vous vers un généraliste. Celui qui a repris après le départ en retraite du mien a décidé qu'il trouverait le traitement qui me conviendrait, donc on a essayé plusieurs médicaments avant de trouver celui qui convient à MES crises (ketoprofene). Mais il avait vraiment l'air sûr que "chaque type de crise a son remède,  le plus difficile est de trouver le bon"


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Pour moi contre mes migraines, un traitement de fond de Nocertone tous les jours pendant un an et Imigrane par voie nasale en cas de crise. Je remercie mon neurologue car ma vie était devenue un enfer.


----------



## kikine (17 Septembre 2022)

> Cette Maman peut par exemple avoir des conviction écolo-truc et préférer que Nounou ne se lave qu'avec des produits bio, pour ne prendre aucun risque (selon elle) pour son bébé


ben non désolée de te dire ça mais ce n'est pas parce que certains cosmétiques sont bio qu'ils sont bons pour la santé et celle des bébés bon nombre de cosmétiques bio contiennent des huiles essentielles, qui, on le sait sont nocives pour les plus jeunes... quant au savon de Marseille je trouve qu'il pue c'est une horreur... perso pour mes fille j'utilise le savon de castille qui ne sent rien du tout 100% huile d'olive saponifier à froid, le seul qui ne fait pas d'eczéma à ma petite, pour moi idem savon saponifié à froid mais avec des huiles essentielle d'agrumes (ça réveil le matin) ou au miel, ylang-ylang, lavande... bref j'adore mes savons parfumés mais ils sentent très peu, pour me parfumer je mets du monoï (j'en ai plusieurs : vanille, tiaré, jasmin, ylang-ylang, papaye... bref) c'est le seul truc que je supporte et si ça dérange quelqu'un.. je l'********* na!!

j'ai beaucoup de mal avec les parfums pour autant je ne me permettrais pas d'être aussi intrusive envers quelqu'un (sauf ma fille qui parfois j'avoue met son parfum et je le sent dans toute la maison, maintenant elle fait gaffe et en met moins.. mais bon c'est ma fille, pas une inconnue)

franchement ils n'ont aucune éducation ces gens-là....


----------



## Griselda (17 Septembre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec toi que bio ne rime pas avec non nocif pour bébé.
Mais il est possible que cette Maman ait pour autant cette idée, cette crainte ce qui l'ammène à cette grande, immense impolitesse.
C'est pourquoi on peut lui répondre gentiement que l'odeur qu'elle sent sur son bébé n'est pas necessairement nocive, si c'est son pretexte, mais juste la preuve que:
- Nounou se lave (chouette!)
- qu'elle porte bébé dans ses bras, chouette, elle ne la laisse pas toute seule à longueur de journée et on peut ajouter avec un gentil clin d'oeil mais que peut être au fond c'est un peu difficile de réaliser que son bébé passe la journée dans les bras de quelqu'un d'autre que sa Maman?! Maman s'en defendra au début, puis y reflechira... ou pas. Et si ou pas, et bien elle n'aura qu'à chercher quelqu'un qui sent moins fort le parfum du propre.

A la question de base de notre collègue: est ce qu'il est normal, justifié, qu'elle souhaite arreter le contrat suite à cette reflexion? Oui, ça pue les embrouilles futures mais mieux vaut se faire licencier.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Septembre 2022)

Angèle OUI les parfums peuvent changer en fonction de la personne. 

J’aime bcp un parfum qu’une amie se met, sur moi ce n’est pas la même chose et vice versa, le mien ne lui va pas du tout


----------



## NounouNat2 (17 Septembre 2022)

Merci, ysnoa et catie. Ma fille a 11 ans, elle a des crises depuis 1 an avec aura. Le neurologue ne veut pas lui donner des triptans, car il l'a trouve trop jeune.
L'année dernière, elle a manqué souvent l'école. Cette année elle est rentrée en 6eme, ces cochonneries ont un impact sur la scolarité et la vie sociale


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Septembre 2022)

@NounouNat2  des migraines liées aux hormones ?  Etant donné l'âge ?


----------



## Tatayoyo (17 Septembre 2022)

Nounounat2. J'ai commencé les migraines à 30 ans après mon 4ème accouchement. 10 ans d'errance et de douleurs jusqu'à ce que mon médecin me donne des triptan. Ça a changé ma vie. Bon parfois des mois sans crise et parfois plusieurs par semaine... J'ai 59 ans et mon médecin m'avait dit autorisé jusqu'à 60 ans. Ça me fait peur


----------



## Tatayoyo (17 Septembre 2022)

Ah elle est jeune... Je pense que j'ai toujours eu des migraines, petite on appelait ça des crises de foie 😏c'est vrai que les triptan ne sont pas bons pour le cœur. Voir un autre médecin ?


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Septembre 2022)

J'ai toujours été migraineuse un héritage de mon père. Même enfant les crises étaient là.  Il a fallu 3 mois infernaux de migraines en 2000 pour que mon mari me convainc de consulter. Mes crises durent 3 jours. Je ne supporte ni bruit ni lumière, je suis nauséeuse. Les crises commencent toujours derrière l'oeil droit et font le tour de mon crâne. En fin de crise j'ai l'impression de ne plus avoir de crâne. C'est épuisant vraiment. Donc en 2000 j'ai été en crise pendant plusieurs mois pour ainsi dire non stop. Mon neurologue m'a proposé un traitement de fond pour espacer les crises. Il a fallu une année entière avec prise de Nocertone 2 fois par jour. Plus un traitement des crises qui n'a fonctionné qu'après plusieurs essais de médicaments. Imigrane a fonctionné sur les crises aiguës. Je reste migraineuse mais les crises sont espacées et le traitement fonctionne. Je revis. Même si je pense ne jamais vraiment m'en sortir. C'est toujours là.


----------



## NounouNat2 (17 Septembre 2022)

GeneralMetal, oui, le neurologue qui la suit, nous expliquait que les migraines apparaissent pour la 1ere fois, souvent à la puberté. Mon mari et ses parents le sont, mais sans aura et sans vomissements, seulement le mal de tête sur un côté et la sensibilité aux bruits et lumières. Ma puce a des auras, elle n'y voit plus que d'un oeil, voir quelquefois plus du tout, fourmillements, mal de tête sur 1 côté qui peut durer 2 jours et vomissements à répétitions. J'ai peur pour l'avenir, le neurologue dit qu'on en guérit pas, que l'on peut juste soulager et essayer d'espace.
Catie, tatayoyo, comment faîtes-vous pour travailler dans ce cas ? Ma fille est clouée au lit pendant 2 jours, après elle reste faible encore pendant au moins 1 journée. J'ai peur pour la suite de sa scolarité et sa vie sociale, le sport etc... elle ne pourra pas manquer l'école aussi souvent et elle souffre.
J'espère qu'on va finir par trouver un traitement pour au. moins espacer les crises à défaut de la soigner définitivement


----------



## Tatayoyo (17 Septembre 2022)

Souvent les crises apparaissent le week-end où le soir après le travail quand je décompresse quoi. Grâce à mon médecin j'ai appris que dès que je sens les premiers signes, pour moi coup de fatigue, coup d électricité dans la joue, difficulté à me concentrer et à la lumière, bruit, bref dès le début prendre un triptan. Ne jamais attendre que la crise s installe. Et combattre, si je m assoit c'est fichu. Il faut que je trouve une occupation qui m empêche de penser à ça. Une sorte d auto hypnose. Parfois ça rate et là dur de travailler 😢


----------



## Ysnoa (17 Septembre 2022)

Dans mon cas, le Ketoprofene me permet de ne plus prendre de traitement de fond, car si je prends mon cachet dans les 10minutes après l'apparition des taches devant les yeux, 9 fois sur 10 j'échappe au mal de crâne et aux vomissements.
Sinon, moins marrant mais qui m'a sauvée bcp de moments importants qd je n'avais pas encore de solution miraculeuse, je laissais passer la phase ophtalmique et aux premiers signes de la seconde phase (tête/ventre) je me faisais vomir, de force ! même ado, dès que j'ai compris qu'après les vomissements venait le répit j'ai appris à me faire vomir (et je n'y ai jamais eu recours lorsque j'avais besoin de perdre du poids par exemple, donc ne pas avoir peur..).
Suis instit et à une époque c'était ma hantise de me retrouver seule avec des enfants, dans cet état, mais comme dit précédemment ça se déclenche souvent les jours où je ne suis pas avec mes élèves. 
Je vous souhaite de réussir à trouver qq'un qui prendra le temps de chercher SA solution, il y en a forcément une mm si pas facile à trouver..


----------



## zelande (17 Septembre 2022)

Perso, je me lave, je me parfume et si cela ne plait pas à quelqu'un, il va voir ailleurs


----------



## Petuche (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour panpan, alors moi ce week-end  j'ai bien pensé à ton probleme. .. en effet mon fils a séjourné dans le Sud et à Grâce... il m'a ramené de l'eau parfumé à base de patchouli ! Il sait que j'adore ça. .. c'est pas du patchouli pure donc non entêtant. .. Mais la maman qui te pose soucis serait folle...😂


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

J’ai pensé au post ce matin, PSCHITTTTTTT 2 fois quand même ... 🙌😅


----------



## caninou (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Petuche,
j'étais morte de rire de votre commentaire. Ah oui quand même ! les parfums de Grasse (je connait, j'habite pas loin) c'est à la limite du concentré donc "ça arrache" comme dirait ma fille. Oui cette maman en aurait eu plein les narines avec vous, que du bonheur les senteurs du sud ! Perso j'aime bien le Patchouli mais j'ai un petit faible pour la lavande, surtout pour le linge. Elle serait au bout de sa vie cette maman avec nous  😂


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Septembre 2022)

D'ailleurs, si notre collègue nous lit, ce sera intéressant de savoir comment s'est passé le retour de l'enfant ce matin après la coupure du weekend. Enfin moi je suis curieuse.


----------



## Chouchou301 (19 Septembre 2022)

@Panpan33 
Je pense à vous quand je me "parfume" le matin, c'est grave ???


----------



## Petuche (19 Septembre 2022)

Ha oui caninou des petits sachets de lavande dans la penderie, tiroirs et tout ça, j'en ai aussi et j'adore... Mais la vraie lavande du Sud!😉


----------



## majasa (20 Septembre 2022)

j'ai eu aussi le même problème la maman me disait que ça sentait bon quand on rentrer dans la maison quand je répondais que c'était le savon parce que je ne me parfume pas elle répondais que sa devait être ma lessive 
elle a rompu le contrat


----------



## sabine111 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, à propos des migraines avec taches blanches, nausées, malaises... j'étais dans ce cas là moi aussi. et puis un jour je suis allée voir une ostéopathe car j'avais souvent des torticolis, et bien il s'avérait que j'avais une vertèbre de déplacée dans le cou; pas énormément, depuis mon adolescence suite à une chute en deux roues. Depuis qu'elle m'a gentiment remis tout ça en place, je n'ai plus de migraine.


----------



## Mapoule (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, il n'y a que moi qui trouve que c'est courageux de parler de ça avec vous ? 
Bon alors déjà nous ne devons pas utiliser de désodorisant/parfums d'intérieur (il existe une formation pour ça) . Après, avez vous chercher avec elle, d'où vient l'odeur ? Car vous dite ne pas mettre de parfum. Cela peut venir de votre adoucissant ( peut être trop dosé aussi), d'un savon personnel que vous utilisez sur l'enfant également. Car juste l'odeur de votre savon corporel j'ai des doutes un transfert d'odeurs. 
Le nez, c'est comme les papilles gustatives, au bout d'un moment on ne sent plus, l'odorat s'habitue. Je ne met plus de parfum pour pas que les enfants aient mon odeur, je peux vous dire que c'est TRÈS désagréable de faire un câlin à son enfant qui sent le parfum de quelqu'un d'autre, c'est du vécu.
Alors je peux comprendre les parents, et votre puer est cool, je n'aurai pas eu le même son de cloche par rapport aux désodorisant notamment


----------



## kikine (22 Septembre 2022)

certains gel douche sentent très fort
quand ma grande sort de la douche (la seule qui utilise encore ces cochonneries) la sdb est à l'étage et je la sent du salon qui lui est rdc.. elle ne met plus de parfum car elle sait que j'y suis très sensible


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, nous avons toutes je suppose une odeur corporelle qui nous est propre. (ou pas...), nous ne nous en rendons pas compte forcément.
Oui, le bb pourra sentir l'odeur de son am, ou de ses vêtements, et c'est une donnée que la maman va devoir gérer, et si c'était un point important pour elle, alors ce n'est pas l'am qu'elle aurait dû choisir, mais l'accueil en collectivité, ou bien eux-mêmes rester avec leurs enfants.
Les parents également apportent avec eux l'odeur de chez, eux, l'enfant aussi. Il y a des enfants qui ont des odeurs corporelles puissantes. 
Celà est vrai avec la nourriture, et les pipis qui peuvent aussi sentir très forts (après les asperges par ex). 

Eh bien on fait avec, alors que cette maman à juste besoin de  ressentir SON ODEUR sur son enfant.

Pas celle de quelqu'un d'autre.

Le faire remarquer à son am est tout simplement de l'impolitesse.
Nous n'avons pas le droit - mais où est--ce donc indiqué -, d'avoir des odeurs chimiques chez nous....
Oui, et lorsque l'on étudie le protocole covid, je ne vois pas de produits sans odeur, nez sensible ou pas.

Vinaigre blanc ? puissant, javel ? (non bien sûr), 

déodorisant pour les mauvaises odeurs des couches ??? 

On craque une allumette ? oui, mais après çà sent le souffre...

Tout sent en fait, et chacun à ses sensibilités.

La, juste, de l'impolitesse, une éducation à revoir. Oui, c'est mon avis.


----------



## Nounou du pôle (22 Septembre 2022)

Cc pan pan moi je veux bien le nom de ton savon  je rigole pas !! Il doit sentir très  bon! J’adore l’odeur de la savonnette !


----------



## VirKill (29 Septembre 2022)

Bjrs, la maman cherche des poils sur les oeufs, sérieux, chacun à son odeur, quoi dire de plus hygiène, propreté ça va de soi au quotidien, c'est pathétique, pas de parfum pendant le travail c'est logique il est perso, du coup le week end on vide le flacon lollllllll.


----------

